# Which Doxa for small wrists I need Orange :)



## andy armitage (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi guys

I have never owned a Doxa and quite a while ago I really liked them but my interest waned but now I just really like the look of them again. I sold an Orange Monster a while ago and since then I have missed having an orange watch and when I see other orange divers I always think that the Doxa orange is by far the nicest brightest orange, am I right thinking that as I haven't seen the colour in the flesh? So I have 6.5" wrists quite small so which one would be better as I assume they are different sizes? I recently had a seiko MM300 and could wear that fine although I did feel that it was a bit deep anyway any help/advice would be much appreciated. I prefer the more plain dials i love that 750T dial, so which models should I look at and am I right in thinking that a vintage doxa is better quality than a newer one as I am a vintage fan  I don't know what prices any of these are so again any help would be great. Oh I nearly forgot I know what you will say on here but are they a really good quality watch with a quality finish?

thanks

Andy


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

I think the SUB1200T would fit you best. It's a slightly smaller dial size and more like the original 1960's SUB 300T size. I have huge wrists so all the Doxa fit just fine for me, but many have said the 1200 fits smaller wrists quite well.


----------



## tasd (Dec 16, 2008)

the 750t is 44mm, while the 1200t, 1000t, 600t reissue are all 42 and change. Those would most likely be your best bets if you are worried about size.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Steve did already beat me to it .... I was also going to recommend the 1200T. I will admit that this is the only Doxa Sub I have ever seen in the metal - I've bought mine sight unseen .... had made a mock-up from card-board, an image from the web and stuck that to one of my watches. Not only am I not disappointed, I couldn't be happier. The 1200T is a perfect watch for the small-wristed crowd.

Here is a shot on my 6.7" wrist (even before I had sized the bracelet).









Hope this helps - just get one, you won't be disappointed.

RonB


----------



## andy armitage (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi RonB

Thanks for that reply your wrists are similar in size to mine it does look superb I know the bracelets are probably great but I hate bracelets so it would have to go on a black NATO! I know I will be shot down for that but I would be useless at resizing the bracelet as I am not good with that sort of thing, is the bracelet nice? have you owned a Doxa before? what is your opinion on the overall quality of the watch ie: finish feel etc. The only problem for me now is the price as I never buy new always used did you buy new? It is just sorting out the price as I would like a newish one that someone just can't get along with but what are the chances of that. Doxa have got an offer on at present did you pay that offer price or is yours used?

Andy


----------



## andy armitage (Jan 1, 2009)

RonB

I forgot to say yours has that extra logo on the left of the dial is that a limited edition?

Andy


----------



## tasd (Dec 16, 2008)

andy armitage said:


> RonB
> 
> I forgot to say yours has that extra logo on the left of the dial is that a limited edition?
> 
> Andy


The Logo was for the Diving with Legends (DWL) limited edition 1200t. Only 99 were made: DOXA the SUB collection - How Deep can you go?


----------



## andy armitage (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi tasd 

After checking the new price with Doxa while they have a reduced price on offer I would still get hit by import duties etc which would make the watch quite expensive so I think a lightly used one is the answer, of courdse I don't for one minute think that there will be many used 1200Ts for sale but the new route as much as I would love a new one just doesn't really add up.


----------



## tasd (Dec 16, 2008)

Andy, 

You would be surprised. 1200t's pop up quite frquently on the sales forum. Id say, at least in recent months, they average between 1200-1400. Some in very very good condition. Personally, I am in the same boat as you, waiting for the right 1000/1200 Pro to come up


----------



## andy armitage (Jan 1, 2009)

tasd

will you go for either the 1000 or the 1200 whichever comes up first? Is the 100 no longer made, and is it similar to the 1200 do you know.


----------



## andy armitage (Jan 1, 2009)

tasd there is a member on here with a nice 1000T for sale at $1050 if you are interested?


----------



## tasd (Dec 16, 2008)

As far as I can tell, the two models are identical except for depth rating and the HRV on the 1200. I also saw the 1000 for sale, and am very close to pulling the trigger,. I just want to make sure I have all my ducks in a row first .


----------



## subpro300 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Andy, 
what about the 600T Reedition? :think:
Perfect size for people with smaller wrists. Same dimensions as 1000/1200 but slimmer case and flatter caseback for better fitting on the wrist. Closer to the original Sub from 1967 than any other Sub reedition. You can find very good comparisions between the different Subs by Pete Millar under: DOXA REVIEWS :-!
Also wears good on Nato (but I prefer the original band).
Got mine in 2007 pre-owned and not regretted it:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The only negative point: watch is no longer in production, so only available preowned


----------



## andy armitage (Jan 1, 2009)

subpro

thanks for that I just don't know enough about Doxa models and sizes etc now if it was a seiko diver i know them all  so I didn't know the 600t is similar in size yours looks great. I suppose because the 1200T is newer it will be a brighter orange won't it, I know it sounds daft but I really fancy that bright new orange but I will look at the sales forum to see the 600s the only problem for me is that the best chance of me finding one will be on this forum and most people are based in the USA whereas I am in the UK so I have the dreaded duties to pay which I have to consider. The chances of me finding one on my UK forums are slim to none  I han a Seiko Marine Master which I sold recently and I did love that watch I always felt it was a bit top heavy and I knew I was wearing it, I don't want that with the Doxa and I am thinking that the cushion case should help solve that problem. I have read that the smaller Doxas and similar to the seiko SK007 well I had one of those and it felt really comfortable so the size of the 1000/1200/600 sounds good to me, i just need to find out a bit more about the watches. Doxa have the 1200 on offer at $1890 but I will have duties to pay from Switzerland and as much as I want one and would love a new one I don't think they are worth as much as I would pay with all those duties so a used one makes so much sense, lightly used of course. So you seem happy with your Doxa and with the quality of the watch 

Andy


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

1200T would be my pick! Here's mine on my 6.75 inch wrist


----------



## andy armitage (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey Mark

that really is the one I would like if it wasn't for those pesky duty charges, you have just got yours haven't you, are you loving it


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey champ

This watch is RIDICULOUSLY awesome! If I had any idea how cool this watch is, I would have bought one years ago


----------



## andy armitage (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey mark,

REALLY!! wow you have got me excited I so need one, as I just know that it will probably be the only watch I will wear i did have a Seiko orange monster which was nice but I love that retro cushion case styling on the Doxa and in pictures i have seen to me the Doxa orange always looks the brightest and nicest shade of orange of any dive watch, is it a lovely bright shade in the flesh? Do you rate the overall quality of the watch, you bought new i assume did you get hit for the import taxes etc?


----------



## tasd (Dec 16, 2008)

One more thing about the dial, the orange will vary from model to model. the 750 orange is not the same as the 1000 orange, which is not the same as the 1200 orange. Just FYI 



andy armitage said:


> Hey mark,
> 
> REALLY!! wow you have got me excited I so need one, as I just know that it will probably be the only watch I will wear i did have a Seiko orange monster which was nice but I love that retro cushion case styling on the Doxa and in pictures i have seen to me the Doxa orange always looks the brightest and nicest shade of orange of any dive watch, is it a lovely bright shade in the flesh? Do you rate the overall quality of the watch, you bought new i assume did you get hit for the import taxes etc?


----------



## andy armitage (Jan 1, 2009)

tasd. REALLY I wonder why, so which one has the brightest lovliest orange, the pictures i have seen of the 1200T that orange looks great.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

andy armitage said:


> I just don't know enough about Doxa models and sizes etc now if it was a seiko diver i know them all


Here's a size comparison shot between the 1000T Pro and a Seiko 6309-7040...


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Andy,

I agree with Holger/subpro300 that the 600T Professional is a really nice choice. And if you havent checked out Doc Millars webpage then do it!

When I started my serious hunt for an orange DOXA I searched the web and found that website and it's full of information. Reading through the reviews I finally decided that it was the 600T I wanted, very much beacuse it's very similar in size to the vintage 300T, the dealbreaker being that it has the slimmest case. From my understanding, from what I have heard from others, the 1200T, and the 1000T, is a tiny bit thicker and sits a little higher on the wrist due to the caseback shape (not that I know if you'd notice), but they still have the same sized dial and case width/height as the 600T.

I live in Sweden and bought my 600T Pro on Ebay from the US when one turned up in april this year so I know all about the hurt from paying duties/tax, but it was worth it.  There was a 600T Pro on Ebay UK just a couple of weeks after I bought mine and it had just one bid and sold for £795, if I remember correctly. I can say that my watch from the US ended up quite more expensive... But still, i was worth it. I don't think I have seen a 600T on Ebay UK since then but eventually one will (most likely) turn up there or in another EU country.

If you want to buy a new watch and want a smaller size I guess the 1200T would be the one for you. If you consider buying a used one you have the choice between the 1200T, the 1000T and the 600T but perhaps you will have to wait a while before one turns up. Either way you can't go wrong.

/Joachim


----------



## andy armitage (Jan 1, 2009)

Magus

Thanks for that picture I did have a 6309-7040 and it felt great on so seeing that 1000 it looks like a great size.


----------



## andy armitage (Jan 1, 2009)

Joachim

thanks for that I bet you love that 600 don't you  I am going to buy used as I just don't want the expense of a new one, but now I will consider the 600/1000/1200 I just hope because the 600 and 1000 are older models that the orange is still a bright one  Any comments on those threads showing the sides of the hands missing paint! I hope that's not the case as I am sure if I knew it was there it would possibly bug me slightly


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

andy armitage said:


> Hey mark,
> 
> REALLY!! wow you have got me excited I so need one, as I just know that it will probably be the only watch I will wear i did have a Seiko orange monster which was nice but I love that retro cushion case styling on the Doxa and in pictures i have seen to me the Doxa orange always looks the brightest and nicest shade of orange of any dive watch, is it a lovely bright shade in the flesh? Do you rate the overall quality of the watch, you bought new i assume did you get hit for the import taxes etc?


Hi Andy

Actually, I picked mine up used but in incredible condition with all the boxes, papers and extras. Keep your eyes peeled, they don't pop up too often (only 1200 made - they seem to see quickly but for a reasonable price)

I've only seen the 1200T Pro in the flesh so I can't comment on how orange the other ones are, but the 1200T is bright freakin orange!! It's the most orange thing I've ever seen. It couldn't be more orange if it was glossy enamel. Really really striking. I'm not sure what exactly I'd compare the build quality to, I'd compare it similarly to my Bond Seamaster (2541.80), but just for the watch head. The bracelet is weighty with solid links but the clasp is a little crummy. But, to be diplomatic, it doesn't cost Omega money, so you'd be kidding yourself to expect the same level of build. It is an astonishingly well made watch, I'd probably compare it to a Sinn or a high end O&W

Oh man, if only they made the 5000T ratcheting clasp for the 1200T, I'd buy a dozen! My Balihai Q has a ratcheting clasp and they are the cats pajamas.

Anything over $1k in value here (in Australia - where I live :-d) is subject for duty. Sometimes they get you, sometimes they don't. I got picked up in this case, $250 of duty, taxes and admin fees later, it's mine!! But it did turn an amazing deal into an ok one.

I'd suggest checking your local importation regulations etc wherever it is that you live

Hope this helps :-!


----------



## andy armitage (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey Mark,

I love your descriptions of how orange it is but the "it is bright freakin orange" will do for me"  so are they only making 1200 of this particular model? Do they have limited numbers on all the models, as I have seen some 1200s with a diver logo on the left side is that a different run number? I need to find a used one and on a sooner than later basis  Someone reading this go on sell me yours! I have just seen one on sales corner it is the one with the diving with legends logo on the left, what is this logo and how many of these were made and were these more expensive than the normal 1200T? I like it but I think I prefer the more plain dial without that logo.


----------



## Crow1962 (Mar 3, 2009)

My 1200T DWL (8 of 99) says hellooooooo.....










GO FOR IT, GET YOURSELF ONE, YOU KNOW YOU WANT IT !!!


----------



## Crow1962 (Mar 3, 2009)

OOOOPPPPSSSS, FORGOT THE MANDATORY WRIST SHOT, SO YOU CAN SEE HOW IT LOOKS IN THE FLESH...










Don't be fooled by the 42mm size, the watch has lots of wrist presence, it's just that nice of a watch


----------



## andy armitage (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi crow

That looks great is the DWL version more collectable? It wasn't much dearer than the standard 1200T was it?

Andy


----------



## Crow1962 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi there, I guess is more collectable since only 99 of them were made. I understand that there are far more 1200T's than 1200T DWL, but I originally intended in getting the standard 1200T but when I saw the DWL, I had to get it. BE ADVISED, many persons do not like their dials too cluttered, so for them, the clean dial of the 1200T is more appealing, I mean, they don't like to have extra logos or anything like that. BOTH are beautiful watches, actually, ALL DOXAS are beautiful watches, I wish I had one of each, but the $$$$$$ situation does not help either. LOL. Have a great day.


----------



## andy armitage (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi crow

Thanks for that we all like different designs and as much as I love the 1200 DWL I much prefer the standard 1200T I like the uncluttered dial so I will have to wait until somebody wants to sell me theirs


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

andy armitage said:


> Hi RonB
> 
> Thanks for that reply your wrists are similar in size to mine it does look superb I know the bracelets are probably great but I hate bracelets so it would have to go on a black NATO! I know I will be shot down for that but I would be useless at resizing the bracelet as I am not good with that sort of thing, is the bracelet nice? have you owned a Doxa before? what is your opinion on the overall quality of the watch ie: finish feel etc. The only problem for me now is the price as I never buy new always used did you buy new? It is just sorting out the price as I would like a newish one that someone just can't get along with but what are the chances of that. Doxa have got an offer on at present did you pay that offer price or is yours used?
> 
> Andy


Apologies for the belated reply, Andy .... I don't drop in on a daily basis :-( 

I myself am not a bracelet person either and the Doxa is actually my first watch that I do wear on bracelet. The BoR (Beads of Rice) is extremely comfortable |>
my 1200T DWL (hence the extra logo as several already have explained) is my first Doxa ever; I'm still kicking myself that I didn't act quickly enough when the 1200T Numa was announced. By the time I had decided that I wanted one, they were gone.
Build quality is excellent |> and I can see no difference (in quality) when comparing with my Omegas and IWC's.
Accuracy is very good (ca 6 sec / day fast) as to be expected from any well regulated ETA 2824-2 |>
I did get my DWL (11/99) brand-new .... that's just me. But they do come up for sale in near 100% condition. Just be patient. The LE's do command a premium, though.
The orange is fantastic - being Dutch, I'm picky about orange (it's our national color as you may know) and the shade of orange on the 1200 series is superb. IAs I stated initially, I have not seen any other Doxa in the metal, so can't comment on their colors.
And just to get you even more excited:









RonB


----------

